# Anyone like black and white pictures?



## Shada (Feb 4, 2007)

I have a wall in my dining room that is honored to my family. I have old black and white photo's of my grandparent's when they first were married, mom, dad, as children, my sister's, brother and I as children. Made copies and got them enlarged, in black frames in a grouping. 

I recently bought a roll of back and white to take pictures of flowers to also frame and put on display. 

Black and white adds a whole new look to pictures. 
Last week I took two rolls of color of my flowers and pooches. Yoday I dropped them off at K-Mart to be developed and they now offer a set of black and white prints along with color prints! I of course took that offer! Now I can hardly wait to see the pictures in color and black in white.

Thought you all might find that offer interesting.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Yes, we love black/white photos. There is even a thread devoted to b/w pics of our dogs. Thanks for sharing the offer!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Yes, I love black and white.... I like experimenting with it in photoshop when I "process" my photos on the computer.

A recent photo challenge dealt with black and white... 
http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=4221
Enjoy!


----------

